# Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"?



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

I found out the answer is yes. I was inspired by the fantastic deals people say they've been getting for a new Routan so I went to the dealer myself. We negotiated a price about $8500 off MSRP for an SEL (no RSE). I have an older SUV that I want to trade in as a "clunker" for a Routan. It should be good for $4500 since a 4.0 liter SEL models get 20 MPG combined, and my old car gets 15 MPG combined. At first the VW dealer wasn't sure whether the Routan will qualify, since most of the cars in this program will have to have at least 22 MPG combined. However, since it's classified as a light duty truck (Category 1) by the Feds, the Routan does not have the 22 MPG requirement. Thought I would take delivery today but now VW of America wants the dealer to wait until all the federal rules and regs are out . . . . meanwhile my new Routan sits and gathers dust at the dealer. 

_Modified by troop94 at 4:46 PM 7-13-2009_


_Modified by troop94 at 4:49 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (troop94)*

Official rules of the CARS [Car Allowance Rebate System] can be found on http://www.fueleconomy.gov. From what I've read, you definitely qualify for the $4500. I'd keep after them.
We checked this out when we bought our Routan, but our '99 T&C would only qualify for $3500. and it's worth quite a bit more than that.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (cscsc)*

good move, wait it out , it will be worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_Official rules of the CARS [Car Allowance Rebate System] can be found on http://www.fueleconomy.gov. From what I've read, you definitely qualify for the $4500. I'd keep after them.
We checked this out when we bought our Routan, but our '99 T&C would only qualify for $3500. and it's worth quite a bit more than that.

did your dealer give you the 3500$? or is that part of the rebate system through "cars"


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (redzone98)*

We sold our '99 T&C Ltd privately for $6K. If we had traded it in under the CARS program we would have paid $3500. less for the Routan, so in our case, the math worked out in favor of a private sale of the old T&C [hardly a clunker anyway]. Net out-of-pocket for the Routan SEL/RSE was just over $20K plus taxes, etc. 
So far, so good.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (redzone98)*

I'm the guy who said he is buying a Routan using Cash for Clunkers. Unfortunately the VW dealer hasn't let me take the vehicle yet because it is they who will be out the $4500 if something goes wrong.
They've applied through the government, and we are waiting 10 days to see if it is approved. Their first applications were rejected for minor reasons (I guess they have reapplied).
We made the deal with the dealer 4 weeks ago today, and are still waiting. It has been frustrating to say the least.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (cscsc)*

"Net out-of-pocket for the Routan SEL/RSE was just over $20K plus taxes, etc. "
It's hard to believe that you got one for so cheap. What was your MSRP?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (troop94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troop94* »_I'm the guy who said he is buying a Routan using Cash for Clunkers. Unfortunately the VW dealer hasn't let me take the vehicle yet because it is they who will be out the $4500 if something goes wrong.
They've applied through the government, and we are waiting 10 days to see if it is approved. Their first applications were rejected for minor reasons (I guess they have reapplied).
We made the deal with the dealer 4 weeks ago today, and are still waiting. It has been frustrating to say the least.



CARS Program is extremely simple you must provide three things for it to be super easy at the dealer level.
1. A clean title 
2. Proof of registration for the last 12 months (May need your prior years reg card to ensure 12 months)
3. Proof of a year of continuous insurance (your ins agent probably has this letter saved on their computer with cut and paste of clients name and policy number)
go to http://www.cars.gov and click on the far right tab on the top corner and follow it step by step and it will tell you exactly what you qualify for. And if the applications got rejected then their paperwork was not correct for some reason.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (troop94)*

The MSRP for our SEL w/RSE was $37,350. We paid $26,129. cash and sold our '99 T&C for $6000. Hence just over $20K plus taxes, etc. out-of-pocket. 
So far, the only problem was the driver side sliding door had to be adjusted as its leading edge was about 1/4" out beyond the driver's door trailing edge. All fixed, now if I could get the bezels for the fog lights, the van would be complete.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (cscsc)*

Not that I'm doubting your claim, but that '99 T&C must have been a real cream puff with a lot of extra equipt to sell it for $6K (edmunds shows a TMV trade at $2,500 / private party at $3,400 and dealer at $4,500 -- for a '99 T&C Ltd w/AWD, top line model) granted the online price is just an estimate but more power to you if you got that much! I turned in my '97 Dodge Grand Caravan ES with a trade-in value of $1K for the $3,500 voucher for cash for clunkers -- it showed just OK (a few rust through holes that you really needed to look for) w/110K miles, mechanically OK but the A/C was on it's last legs and the underside was leaving rusty trails everytime we backed it out of the garage --- would not survive another Chicago winter without some major work.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (early74B)*

Yes, it's true. Our '99 T&C was immaculately maintained, clean, no damage, no rust, no cheerios or science experiments in the interior crevices. We don't smoke either.
It was a Limited with the trailer pkg, rear splash guards and a bugflector. Dark Slate Pearl Coat with a Taupe interior. KBB Retail in June, when we sold it, was $7340. with 131K.
We got that great deal on the Routan with some lucky timing coupled with a lot of research and bargaining. Buying from a large volume dealer in a big city [DC area] helped as well.
Nice move trading yours as a 'clunker'. Just after we bought the Routan, that program was announced and, in July, when I took my other car ['96 Lincoln Continental] for an inspection, I found that it needs enough work that it could have been traded as a 'clunker'. I just don't need to spend the money for another new car right now and the Conti is in too nice a condition [as were many 'clunkers'] to see it destroyed. I'll be working on the Lincoln for the near future.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Does Routan qualify for $4500 "Cash for Clunkers"? (cscsc)*

I'm the original Cash for Clunkers guy. We finally got our Routan with $4500 off (in addition to other discounting) in exchange for a $1700 clunker. Downside is we had to wait a month to get it, because the dealer didn't want to release it, since the government was taking so long to approve the deal. Everything ultimately went without a hitch.
So far we like it well (SEL with Trim pack 3), but this is by far the largest vehicle we've ever had, and my wife still scared to drive it. Today she took our 2004 CRV went she went out by herself.
Everything works perfectly, although I've noticed that when we accelerate, there seems to be a slight hum or whine. This faint sound increases in pitch as I accelerate (it's not the engine, of course, more like a fuel pump?).
Anybody else notice a faint whistling sound when you accelerate? It's not annoying -- in fact I never would have noticed this on our Honda CRV -- any sound like this on that car would be masked by the relatively noisy 4 cylinder engine, and road noise.


----------

